# Tomato Quirks Part 1 - Catfacing



## Richard3 (Aug 12, 2012)

I disagree about the reason for these deep crevices on the shoulders of my Black Krims. Year after year it's the same thing and none of my other varieties exhibit this characteristic. Black Krims are far and away my favorite tomato. But every one of them, as soon as they begin to mature, develop scar-like lines on the shoulders going around the upper 1/4, in a latitudinal direction. These scars then become deeper and eventually expose the inside of the tomato. I just cut around the scars and eat the delicious fruit. We have no real cold weather here in the time that I've grown them, and my watering is pretty consistent. I'd sure like to know why this happens.


----------

